# 2001 MK4 GTI VR6 first oil change. just a few questions....



## BMAC16 (May 18, 2009)

i have a 2001 GTI VR6 GLX. this is the first time i will be changing the oil myself. i had the oil changed when i first got the car but it was changed by a family friend who was checking the car for me right as i got it. he said he had to heat coil the oil pan because the threads (on the pan) from the oil plug were destroyed. he used either teflon tape or lock-tite tape to make sure there was no leak. just curious if there is anything special i should know about or do other then basic steps in oil changing and if there is a HOW TO thread shoing the basic steps. and allllsoooo ive been looking for a new oil pan but cant find one anywhere online that says it will work for my exact model. any tips or tricks are appreciated. thanks in advance...


----------

